# Elena Obraztsova 7/7/39 – 12/1/15



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I have just found out that Elena Obraztsova died last month.
Her rich Mezzo voice played a large part in drawing me deeper into opera back in the 1980's 
A controversial artist no doubt, but her talent was undoubted. I was lucky enough to see her sing live twice. Two performances of Il Trovatore at covent garden. For me she was Azucena. Dark dramatic and charismatic. She could also be Beautiful and seductive in the appropriate role.
My favourite of her recordings is the Samson and Delilah she recorded with Domingo. I also have the Franco Zeffirelli Bizet's Carmen, Mascagni's Cavalleria Rusticana, and Massenet's Werther.
The the first time I heard her voice though was on this Recital which I picked up on a chance from a second hand record shop. ( Beano's in Croydon)










I was instantly attracted to her singing and my exploration of opera was led from the track listing of the lp. Im going to have an Obraztsova session today to mark her passing.

RIP Elena. Cпокойной Hочи XX


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Well...since no one else is bothered. I'll just post this bit of magic here as a final Goodbye to Elena.


----------

